# I'm so mean



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Zoe was playing in a box that I let her have, well she was jumping in and out of it, and she miscalculated one of her jumps into the box and her front feet hit the edge and the box tipped over onto her. 
I sat and laughed while I watched the box scoot around and heard her meows of distress. 
I finally got it together to rescue her though.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, poor baby! I am sure it was hilarious to watch. Glad she did not get hurt. One of those moments you probably wished you had a video camera with you.


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

I really did. I did have a video camera, but I didn't think of recording the scooting box with it until after I rescued her.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL!! Actually, what I'd love to see is a video of you watching the box scooting around with Zoe inside meowing while all you do is laugh at her!


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

It's just too bad it scared her. I have a friend with a cat that does that on purpose, it is hilarious to watch a box travel around a room!lol:


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

My kitten actually loves it when it happens, he looks like a turtle with a house of his own on his back. But Zoey is a lady, not a wild kitten like Cuchi.


----------

